# Kefir grains ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm enjoying "kefir milk" and the grains have become quite large clumps. Many are coming to the top of the jar to sit; so I stir them back down.

My question: Why do these grains come to the top of the milk? Do they need a wider mouth jar so as to have more oxygen? Are they getting too old? Any information/experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Kefir grains last forever as long as you continue to give them fresh milk. Mine tend to float most of the time -- I've noticed they to do that when the kefir makes too fast, so you might way to reduce the amount of grains to milk mixture. But I just stir the kefir about half-way through the fermenting process which tends to sink the grains.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Belfrybat. Seems I remember reading somewhere that kefir grains could die and one of the symptoms of that was floating. I cannot find that anywhere; so not even sure I read it correctly.

I have noticed mine are growing rapidly and creating a really nice, thick & sweet milk in about 12 hours...sometimes less. So I'm stirring them down as you do about mid-way thru this. Sounds like I've got some really healthy grains.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Kefir grains get big and you will find lots of "baby" kefir grains in your Kefir milk over time. I rehome Kefir grains nearly every week. This keeps my Kefir family under control.  I couldn't keep up with their appetites if I didn't rehome some regularly. Mine float sometimes too but I just stir them down as I strain them. If your Kefir milk separates in less then a day, clear liquid appears at the lower part of your jar...you need to provide a larger container or rehome some.  They will never die if you continue to feed them at least once every few days or so. You can place them in the fridge for a week or two at a time if needed for a trip. Try not to do this much though.... You can pm me with any questions on Kefir. I have done a lot of research on Kefir and would love to help answer any questions you might have.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've learned I can freeze kefir grains, making sure all remain covered in fresh milk during this process. Then in taking them out, it only takes a couple of days (in fridge) to get them back to producing again. Great grains!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Let me know when you want to divide them.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My sister kept freezing hers and they wound up dying on her. So even freezing them, it is suggested to not leave them in the freezer for more then 6 months. My sister in law also lost hers and the ones she froze did not come back. I replaced hers of course as over the many years I have done Kefir, not lost them yet. I even took mine camping in a cooler when we were moving. I did have a dog eat the kefir grains I spilled one time...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Maura, I've plenty of these grains to share; so if you want some, just PM me.


----------

